# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Fire Tinder/Starter Kit

## Nativedude

What type of Fire Tinder/Starter container do you carry and what do you carry in it?

This is my main Fire Tinder/Starter kit, and what I carry in it:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It fits in a pants or shirt pocket easily and has enough material to start many, many fires.

I use the sisal twine tinder in damp conditions (if I can't find any dry tinder), and the manila rope for wet conditions. Works GREAT!!   :Big Grin: 

You can also coat the sisal and manila in petroleum jelly for a longer burn time!  :Wink:

----------


## Sarge47

You're pics are great, really like the labels on everything, it makes it easier to understand what we're looking at!  Also great idea on using Sisal and Manila rope for tinder.  I've got a length of sisal I didn't know what to do with and you've given me a great idea, thank you! :Wink:

----------


## Rick

I carry:
paraffin coated strike anywhere matches 
petroleum soaked cotton balls
char cloth
cotton rope tinder tube
metal match
BIC lighter
magnesium fire block

EDIT: forgot my fresnel lens and tea candles.

I don't have one thing I carry them in. Instead, I have multiple ways to start fire in each of my kits from my pocket kit to my backpack.

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

I carry a hudson bay tobacco tin with a burning glass lense in a leather pouch on my fanny pack : It contains char, chaga,tinder tube, flint n steel ,some shredded red ceder and a birds nest of rope, Also in the pack I have a blastmatch, strike force, cotton balls soaked in petro,more ceder tinder,some estibet tabs, small bottle of sanitizer,and a scout firesteel,couple candles, and waterproof matches oh and I also have a fire piston and a spare burning glass lense.

----------


## Beo

This is a pic of fire starting kit:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
3 pieces of flint, striker, tin of char cloth, and wad of tow. Never fails, sometimes I add cattail fluff or dried moss with the tow its all held in a deerhide bag.

----------


## Nativedude

> ". . .Also great idea on using Sisal and Manila rope for tinder.  I've got a length of sisal I didn't know what to do with and you've given me a great idea, thank you!"


Your most welcome Sarge. I figured giving the descriptions would save people time trying to figure out what they're looking at. Glad the sisal & manila gave you an idea!  :Wink: 




> ". . .I don't have one thing I carry them in. Instead, I have multiple ways to start fire in each of my kits from my pocket kit to my backpack."


The fire/tinder kit shown above is just one of three kits that I carry. The tin above fits into a fringed leather pouch I made that fit on my belt.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I have another fringed leather pouch that hangs around my neck, as well as, my 5" dia. 6x mag. lens in my pocket.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And I have the Spark-Light and magnesium fire stick on my neck knife.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Fire makes all the difference in the world, so if for some reason I cannot get a fire going with a fire drill or plough, I have a readily available and reliable way to get one going!

----------


## RobertRogers

Nativedude, you have it covered!

----------


## Nativedude

No one else has any pics of their fire starting/tinder kits?  :Confused:

----------


## Assassin Pilot

Now we all know steel wool + 9v battery = fire, but one thing I found out today that I think is interesting is that you can start a fire w/ a 9v battery and 2 pocketknives. just touch the blades onto the terminals, and then touch the blades at a point. it creates a spark large enough that can be used to light stuff.

----------


## Last Mohican

I carry a small magnifying glass, magnesium fire starter, lighter, trick birthday candles, birch bark 000 steel wool, dryer lint, t-light candles, trioxane fuel blocks, and dried moss.

I haven't tried it yet, but I have read that you can polish the bottom of a soda can w/ 000 steel wool and chocolate and use it as a parabolic mirror to start a fire.

----------


## NorthWindTrails

Whoa there, AP ... I was not aware that a 9v battery would start my 000 steel wool. Thanks for the tip! I also carry an Altoids tin with a ferro stick/sparker, a 1.5" piece of hacksaw blade for striker, steel wool, a "mini" Bic and a piece of char cloth. Also a piece of 1/2" x 1.5" magnesium rod. If I had more space, I also have a small combination tweezer set/mini magnifying glass I got from Matco Tools for slivers and possible fire starting (I haven't tried this lens yet ... it may be too small). I do know that a shower of sparks from the ferro rod onto the 000 steel wool produces a VERY hot fire starting flame. I think I'll add some waterproof "strikes anywhere" matches whenever I find some hereabouts. Getting harder and harder to find these days. Great ideas, all!  NorthWind

----------


## Sourdough

I carry large highway flares, Now there is a match......you don't need wood, it is nice if you have dry wood, but you got half hour of burn time.

----------


## nell67

I have the flares also,hopeak.

----------


## Last Mohican

I can't find those darned strike anywhere matches anywhere. I had seen an online cigar shop that sells them and will mail them to you. I can't remember the site right off.

I always use trick birthday candles. They light easily, are hard to put out, and give you about 10 min of burn time. And as an added bonus, they are virtually waterproof.

NWT, I never thought of the tweezer / mag. glass combo. I am going to have to try that out. Thanx.

----------


## nell67

Talk to Rick,I believe he was finally able to locate them .

----------


## Last Mohican

Thanks Nell.

I wonder how hard it would be to make your own s a matches. Just a thought.

----------


## Rick

LM - I purchased mine from Ranger Outfitters. They were by far the cheapest I found on the net. I looked at about a dozen or so stores locally and even contacted the company and spoke with the President of Sales (diamondbrands.com) but could not find them. I had to purchase on the net. Once I finally acquired them, I took paraffin wax, melted a small piece (about 2" X 2") in a small glass pyrex measuring cup with spout inside the microwave (that bad boy is going to be hot! so be careful). I dipped the matches in the paraffin and let them dry on aluminum foil. Presto! instant storm proof matches. The paraffin also extends the burn time on the match acting much like a candle. If you have paraffin left over just let it harden, warm the bottom of the measuring cup with warm water and the paraffin will come out in a block pretty easily. You can clean the inside by just running hot water over the left over film of paraffin and it will melt out of the measuring cup. 

Here's a link to where I bought them: 

http://www.rangeroutfitters.com/matches.htm

----------


## nell67

Unfortunately,they can no longer ship the matches!

----------


## Rick

Wow - I didn't even see the banner on there. Boy am I glad I bought four boxes! Sorry, LM.

----------


## nell67

Yea,I followed the link and was going to buy some of them,thats what I get for shuffeling my feet huh? :EEK!:

----------


## Rick

You can try EverestGear but they are a LOT more expensive: 

http://store.everestgear.com/eqdia101.html

----------


## nell67

Yea,but you can price match them and get the cheaper price!

----------


## crashdive123

Local gun shows (if you have em in your area) usually have a few vendors that carry them. Just paid $2.00 per box.

----------


## Last Mohican

I found some Diamond brand strike anywhere matches on this site that will ship, but the hazmat charge is high.

www.emergencyresources.com/er_p11.html

----------


## Sam

Hi to the Pack, I get the small size at REI. And the kitchen size at QFC, I hope this helps.

----------


## Last Mohican

The Eastern Sportsmen Outdoor Show is going on this week in Harrisburg PA. I might have to swing by and see if they have any there.

Good Idea. Thanx Crashdive.

----------


## nell67

We have a tri-state gun show here every couple of months,will have to drop in one day and see if anyone has them.

----------


## Last Mohican

If I find an effective way to make s a matches, I will be sure to post it.

----------


## nell67

> Man, where do you live that you can only get diamond strike anywheres on the internet... don't have a grocery store near you? Those are so common here where I am at. Short trip to the store...


LOL INDIANA!!!! Even walmart stopped carrying them,and they carry everything!

----------


## Sam

I saw a post on making strike any where matches, I have not tried it yet. But the instructions are for a soda cap size mix.
 One to five drops of Jack Daniels.
 One teaspoon of flour.
 One fourth teaspoon of ketchup.
 Mix the ingredients, dip tooth picks or what have you.
 Let dry for three hours.
 And that was it. I watched the guy strike a tooth pick on a plastic tv remote. 
 The link was from something posted here. I can not recall where.
 I'm gonna try it, just gotta round up the stuff.

----------


## Sourdough

Fireplace stores, and hardware stores have 12" long matches, you could break them off to what ever length you want. Here they sell the blue diamond strike anywhere matches in the grocery store.

----------


## Rick

As it turns out, finding strike anywhere matches is a huge problem. Every survival forum talks about not being able to find them. No retailer wants the liability of shipping them anymore. I posted elsewhere that Wal-Mart stopped selling them because on average they had two spontaneous fires nationwide each year. So if you have them in Seattle, then you are one lucky duck because they are becoming as scarce as hen's teeth. (get it? duck and hen pun!).

----------


## Last Mohican

Sam, I saw that as well. I think it was on youtube.

Here in PA nobody carries the strike anywheres unless you do buy the long stove matches. I can't even find them back home on the Eastern Shore of Maryland.
I remember when I was a teenager you could find them a dime a dozen. But now in this sue happy world its hard to find anything. I'm surprised they still sell gasoline being its combustible too.

----------


## Sam

Yeah, I buy 5-6 boxes every time I see them. I store them in a plastic bin. I figgure when it all goes south, that and all the .22lr I stock up on will be gooder than gold. Don't know how to light fires with gold.

----------


## Last Mohican

I have enough .22 ammo to last me a lifetime, just have to find some matches.

You can even pull the lead out of several .22s to get a flash flame for fire starting.

----------


## crashdive123

> I saw a post on making strike any where matches, I have not tried it yet. But the instructions are for a soda cap size mix.
>  One to five drops of Jack Daniels.
>  One teaspoon of flour.
>  One fourth teaspoon of ketchup.
>  Mix the ingredients, dip tooth picks or what have you.
>  Let dry for three hours.
>  And that was it. I watched the guy strike a tooth pick on a plastic tv remote. 
>  The link was from something posted here. I can not recall where.
>  I'm gonna try it, just gotta round up the stuff.


Be very careful with that.  You may or may not know that it is a federal crime to waste perfectly good Jack Daniels. :Big Grin:

----------


## Sam

Yeah well, if I need to make my own matches I don't think the Feds are my biggest problem.

----------


## Rick

Self ignition is the problem. Since they are strike anywhere they sometimes strike inside the box. However, as I posted on the other thread, the President of Sales explained to me that the box is designed to smother the fire so only a few can actually ignite before the smoke inside the box smothers the flame. 

As for Wally World, (again from the co.) someone drops the box and that causes the self ignition. That's the reason no one wants the liability.

----------


## marberry

200 wood matches + 100 strike anywhere matches in waterproof cases. a zippo lighter a bic and a vial of homemade napalm (awesome fire starter)

----------


## Shaman

Reading through this post, I keep seeing that strike anywhere matches(Bluediamond) appear difficlt to find in some places. I was at the Safeway (grocery store) this morning and they had at least 2 doz. boxes about half the size if a brick on the shelf, and a huge case on the top shelf. I think that they were about $2 a box.

----------


## Rick

And the next Safeway won't have them. Go figure.

----------


## Last Mohican

Ahh...

It's good to be back on here. My computer got a nasty virus and wouldn't do diddly squat. When I find out who started these viruses I'm going to pull their fingernails out very slowly, one by one. 

Anyway, My Strike Anywhere Match problem sems to have been solved. I stopped by my father's farm a few weeks ago down in MD and the "farmhand" who lives in a camper on the farm gave me a box and said he could get all I want for 89 cents a box.

Later that week a co-worker of mine here in PA picked up a couple of boxes for about a buck a box @ his favorite smoke shop. I told them each to pick up a case or two if they can. 

I have already dipped one box full (250 pcs) in parrafin wax, and another box full in polyurethane. They both work great. If anyone needs any, I may be able to package them securely for safe handling.

I have even thought of trying to find the chemical for the tips (white phosphorus I think)
and converting regular kitchen matches to strike anywhere.

----------


## Last Mohican

> LOL INDIANA!!!! Even walmart stopped carrying them,and they carry everything!


Hey Nell,

Talk about irony. Looking on the box of strike anywhere matches, the Diamond match company is headquartered in none other than Muncie. Go figure.

----------


## Sam

I would not mind shipping matches to other folks, I get them for $2.00 a box. So if you want some PM me and we can figgure something out.

----------


## nell67

> Hey Nell,
> 
> Talk about irony. Looking on the box of strike anywhere matches, the Diamond match company is headquartered in none other than Muncie. Go figure.


LOL,Rick is closer to Muncie than I am,and look how much trouble he had getting them!

----------


## Rick

I could almost walk there. Well, okay, it's on the other side of the couch so I'd probably stop off there first.

----------


## canid

well as long as you have the dicipline not to trek too much each day...

----------


## Rick

Oh, I'm disciplined. I can _not_ do a lot of things.

----------


## Teacher

I find that the "Stormproof" matches with the magnesium inbedded in them are easier (and more reliable) than the strike anywhere matches.

----------


## Teacher

Easier to find that is.  The striker board that comes with them are waterproof also.

----------


## Rick

But lose the striker and ...... take strike anywhere matches and coat them with paraffin and you have storm matches that will burn longer and are water proof.

----------


## Rick

Just a note on paraffin or wax covered matches. If you carry a multi-tool that has a file on it, the file makes a great striking surface. You don't even have to remove the wax covering the head. A couple of strikes and you'll have a fire. Try it the next time you are out.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Just a note on paraffin or wax covered matches. If you carry a multi-tool that has a file on it, the file makes a great striking surface. You don't even have to remove the wax covering the head. A couple of strikes and you'll have a fire. Try it the next time you are out.


Learning alot here and want to say thanks. I will be primitive camping on the 4th. I will try out alot of what I have learned.

----------


## Rick

Learning is great stuff. It's my life long ambition. Remembering what I've learned is sometimes another story.

----------


## warrigal

My fire lightin kit has half a Done block. ( flint and magnessium block but I cut half the mag. off with a hacksaw. To save space.)
A tampon,a lipbalm ( open the tampon smear it with lots of petroleum jelly based lipbalm tease out some fully fibers and kit it with a spark ( from the doan block)
some strips of Bicycle inner tube.
and an Esbit block.
all in a Strepisals tin. ( the Australian equivalant of Altoids)
Carl

----------


## vthompson

I was able to find and buy 4 boxes on ebay. You may want to check them out.

----------


## vthompson

I just went to ebay, and there are plenty of strike anywhere matches up for sale. One seller has groups of 6 boxes up for $10.00. That is 1500 matches. That doesn't sound like a bad deal.

----------

